# Events & Things to Do in Dubai (& Abu Dhabi) - Updated 31st March



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are so many things to do to coccupy your time, but it seems that many posters are not aware of them, so I am listing both forthcoming events and other things that are worth spending time doing.

*Current & forthcoming*


Zee Dubai Mega Mela - Dubai Media City
1st - 3rd April

Il Divo - Emirates Palace, Abu Dhabi (apparently postponed to 3rd April now)
2nd April

Dubai Bride Show
7th - 10th April - Dubai International Exhibition Centre

Anoushka Shankar
8th April - Emirates Palace

Philippines V rest of the world (boxing) Dubai Tennis Stadium
9th April

David Guetta - Dubai World Trade Centre
9th April

Perrier Chill Out Festival - Nasimi Beach
15th & 16th April

Tom Jones in Abu Dhabi
16th April

WOMAD Abu Dhabi
22nd - 24th April

Top Loader - venue TBC
22nd April

Rod Stewart, supported by Spandau Ballet
7th May - The Sevens Stadium www.rodstewartdubai.com



*Ongoing*

A Big Bus tour (red route around old part of town)
The Dubai Museum (entry fee Dhs3)
A trip on an abra across the creek (Dhs 1)
Visit Dragonmart
Visit the Antiques Museum (no antiques & not a museum!) and Falcon Gallery in Al Quoz
Go to some of the numerous (& free) art exhibitions across town
Captain Jack's boat trip from the Marina Walk
Take an early morning stroll along a public beach
Visit the museum in the Gold & Diamond Park
Walk along the Creek in the evening - Deira or Bur Dubai side
Go to the Blue Souq in Sharjah
Take part in a quiz night in a pub/bar
Go on a desert safari
Take a guided tour around Jumeirah Mosque (Tuesday & Sunday mornings)
Take the monorail on The Palm Jumeirah
Visit the water park at The Atlantis
Visit Shindaga Museum and learn a little about the UAE's history

And many more....


----------



## S.I.T (Dec 31, 2009)

for Abu Dhabi I suggest the car museum , its on the road to liwa.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Singing legend Tom Jones playing in Abu Dhabi in April

Tom Jones comes to Abu Dhabi - The National Newspaper

-


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

David Guetta is performing on April 9th...at Dubai Trade Center....yesssssss!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This has been updated to included latest events.

If you like going out, so yourself a favour & pick up this week's Time Out Dubai as it includes a handy Nightlife Map with details of many bars, clubs & pubs, so you can broaden your horizens.


----------

